# Craftsman Professional series #315.218290 Tablesaw with folding stand.



## bbrooks

Nice review Dadoo. It looks like you found something that fits your needs and does it job.


----------



## Tomcat1066

Nice review Dadoo. I looked at one of these this past weekend on the Sears showroom floor and it looked like a pile of dog pooh. I guess this one I saw might have been just abused by people playing with it.

I'll have to give it a second look.


----------



## LeeJ

Great Review Dadoo;

These saws definitely fill a need. My jobsite saw is the Bosch unit, and I am very happy with it. I can't imagine being on a job without a saw of these types.

In fact I have a 4" jointer and a 12" planner I can take to sites when needed. We are able to make pretty much everything on site when needed.

Being able to have precision tools at the job sure makes things easier.

Very well written review!

Lee


----------



## Muddler

nice review, Dadoo.

the saw is actually the legacy of the Ryobi BT3100. The BT3100 was originally sold for $300 with a stationary stand, and the accessory kit sold for $100 and included the router table add-ons (the fence, guard/d/c port, inserts for the bit hole), a standard miter slot insert, zero clearance and dado inserts for the blade, clamp for the miter table, and crappy wheel add ons to make the stationary stand a little more mobile. A year or so before Ryobi discontinued the saw, Sears starting selling it with most of the accessories and the mobile base for $450 as the model you bought. If you are looking for parts, the BT3100 parts are interchangable if you can find them. Check out www.bt3central.com for more info on the saw - there's actually a cult following if you can believe it!


----------



## decoustudio

good review. I'm glad that you like this saw. I had previously given up an anything that had the Craftsman brand on it. Glad it is working out for you and meets your needs. Nice review.


----------



## rikkor

I'm with Mark. Craftsman has really let me down lately. I am glad your luck is different. Thanks for the review.


----------



## IgotWood

You put cars in your garage?! I never thought of that…


----------



## dieselman

I have a bro inlaw that has 30yrs in remodel trade, he still has his Craftsman table saw
from 20 yrs ago,1st 10 yrs Dewalt. Chet said he would buy a older model Craftsman
rehab it,and have the best saw around. Also said that a table saw is like a house,the
better the foundation the better the saw will be,also he gave good marks for Ryobi products.

Dieselhammer


----------



## jake

For anyone interesting in this saw, check out BT3central.com. It is a version of the Ryobi 3100 that was really popular and has a huge following-with their own website. Lots of good information there as well but people are dedicated to that saw. For years I used a Ryobi 3100 (basically this saw with different stand) and made many nice pieces of furniture. Moved up to the Sears Zipcode saw and now love it but keep the 3100 as the cast iron table of the new saw certainly wont let it be portable like the 3100. The line the Sears guy said about Delta guys was actually referring to the new hybrids they sell (zip code series) as Orion is a division of Steel City- the company that had old Delta guys break away and form the company.


----------



## Grumpy

Great review Dadoo.


----------



## dbhost

That saw is the current incarnation, and latest evolution of the highly regarded Ryobi BT3×00 series table saws. I have a BT3100-1, due to space considerations I would love to sell it and replace it with a 21829. The single outlet is by design and intentional as it is controlled by the power switch, so that you can operate the saw, OR a router, not both at the same time. People are prone to doing stupid things and hurting themselves…

In many ways the Sears spec saw is a pretty nice upgrade with the sturdy folding stand, and miter slot included in the accessory table… But I agree, the coating that Sears specs on their saws is annoying at best… They should have gone polished aluminum on them…

DIY ZCTPs are super easy on these saws. Send me a PM with your email address and I will email you a measured drawing.


----------



## Stewy

I just joined this site a few days ago and I also just bought this saw to use on my daughter's house across town.
Its too hard to cut stuff when your cabinet saw is on the other side of town. Thanks for the great review!


----------



## abraham

"The fence has a sight window that has remained accurate since I originally set the unit up."

I am new to this and have the same saw. How do you set it up? The instructions to me were a little difficult to understand. I tried to adjust the fence but no matter what I do, once I lower the bar, the front tightens and doesn't move, but as the rear tightens it moves in towards the blade. I tried to adjust it without any success.

Abraham


----------



## mtnjak

I have had this saw now for about 9 or 10 years. I have been using a 70 tooth Craftsman blade. It does great cross cuts. Nice and smooth but ripping can be a chore with the harder woods. Perhaps I need to try the Freud Diablo as suggested? It's a decent weekend warrior saw for someone with limited space. I also have a small shop, about 225 square foot nook of my 2 car garage. I have use the router table attachment and purchased a second router plate and keep a router mounted in it for quick changes. It's definately a good saw to get started with. Now that I've gradually been building up my shop I'm considering a new heavier saw as money permits. But if you are just getting started, like I was back then, and you like something you can move around, this is a decent saw. It's not $350 anymore though. If you can still find one they are $500 now.


----------



## jeffsb

I recently inherited this saw from my dad, except the blade guard/riving knife has gone missing. I found the parts listings online and saw that the riving knife part has been discontinued. Does anyone here know if another option for this saw? I recently go into woodworking (but have used a saw in the past) and really don't feel like operating the saw without a riving knife. Thanks.


----------



## Phil58

Really a great Saw its in my Wood shop. Bought an extra top for my router. Only problem is no way to mount a Sled with two guides. But im working on it.


----------

